# erro emerge gnome

## nando.lessa

fala pessoal,

estou aqui dando um emerge gnome e quando chega ao  gnome-panel da um erro...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib/libgnome-menu.so /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -ldl /usr/lib/libXau.so
> 
> /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> ...

 

Alguma ideia?

Valeu

----------

## baldeante

Estas a instalar pela primeira vez ou a actualizar ?? 

Se estas a actualizar tenta remover o pacote com emerge -C e depois adiciona-o outra vez .. eu tive há uns tempos um problema semelhante com o deskbar-applet ...

----------

